# welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??



## Rute=Krumm (14. Januar 2007)

erstmal hallo an alle aneglsüchtigen....#6

Ich will demnächst mit meinem Vater unser boot an die maas legen. Aber unser Problem ist das wir nicht wissen was für eine motorisierung wir brauchen #c (unser Boot ist für 6-8 ps ausgerichtet) : 

1. Muss es unbendingt ein 2 zylinder sein oder reicht auch ein   1 zylinder Motor ?
2. Lohnt sich ein 4 Takt Motor ?

So und jetzt ergibt sich noch die frage was wir für einen elektromotor brauchen wir zum vertikalangeln.  

Sollte er für das vertikalangeln besser Stufenlos sein oder mit stufen ??? (Bootstyp=Verdränger)   

                       #c#c#c#c#c
also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir alle meine fragen beantworten.....
           MFG                Torben 
                      #h


----------



## Spidora (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Hallo!

Um welches Boot handelt es sich und wie groß ist es.?Wenn das Boot schneller als 20 km schnell ist,wird in Holland ein Bootsführerschein verlangt.Und gerade an der Maas wird sehr viel kontroliert.


----------



## Rute=Krumm (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

unser boot ist 4.26m lang und 1.75m breit


----------



## Boerni72 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Wie Spidora eben schon sagte, du darfst nicht schneller als 20kmh sein. Für das Vertikalangeln würde ich dir einen Elektro- Motor empfehlen. Damit du aber bei starker Strömung die Maas hoch kommst, brauchst du einen kräftigen Motor. Zur Zeit ist richtig gut Strömung.
Gruß Boerni


----------



## totaler Spinner (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

4.26m lang und 1.75m breit, Bootstyp=Verdränger ,-

dann wird das Boot schon was wiegen.(6-8 ps ausgerichtet?) Sprichst du jetzt vom AB Motor? 
Ich kann dir nur sagen dass die Maas meist ein ruhiger Fluss ist, hast da meist Strömung von 0,5 – 1 km/h. Aber im Winter / Frühjahr und nach langen starken Regenfällen ( auch in F und B ) können es schnell um die >5km/h werden. Im Sommer hab ich’s noch nicht erlebt. Wollt ihr damit nur an die Maas oder auch zu „wildern“ Gewässern. Seht zu das ihr was Zuverlässiges bekommt.


----------



## BSZocher (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Ein Kollege hat noch nen Mercury 6PS Viertakt Langschaft abzugeben! Keine 50 Betriebsstunden.
2-Takter würd ich nicht nehmen. Da braucht ihr ein Megaphon um miteinander zu quatschen und es stinkt weniger.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*



BSZocher schrieb:


> 2-Takter würd ich nicht nehmen. Da braucht ihr ein Megaphon um miteinander zu quatschen und es stinkt weniger.


Kommt drauf an welcher!


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat noch nen Mercury 6PS Viertakt Langschaft abzugeben! Keine 50 Betriebsstunden.
> 2-Takter würd ich nicht nehmen. Da braucht ihr ein Megaphon um miteinander zu quatschen und es stinkt weniger.




Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für 2 takter habt aber solche probleme habe ich mit meinen nicht. 

Und streicht mal so langsam die Johnson motoren aus den 70ern es gibt auch neuere 2 takter und da stecken immerhin 20 Jahre entwicklung drin.


----------



## BSZocher (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Der 4 Takter kommt untenrum besser raus. Den kann er evtl. sogar zum Schleppen nehmen, 2takter würden da zu untertourig laufen.
Die neuen 2er sind schon um Welten besser als die alten. Richtig. "Laufkultur" kommt beim 4er jedoch besser.
Letztendlich ist es die alte Diskusion ob 2er oder 4er. Geschmacksache. #6


----------



## Spidora (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Es ist doch auch eine Kostenfrage ob 2 oder 4 takter.Fakt ist,ein 2 takter ist zuverlässig und Wartungsarm.Den kann auch jeder Laie instandsetzen und gebr.gibt es die Dinger schon für kleines Geld.

Gruss
Dieter


----------



## Rute=Krumm (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

erstmal  danke für all eure Tips.......#6
Wir waren gestern auf der Boot und haben uns einen neuen  Tohatsu, 6 PS 1 Zylinder 4 Takt Außenboarder gekauft. Für nur 1000 € inkl. lieferung einem dazu gehörigem Tank und wir konnten uns selber aussuchen ab wann wir die 2 Jahregarantie starten lassen wollen. 
Also jetzt fehlt uns nur noch der Stufenlose E-Motor und ab gehts............. #:
wir sehn uns auf dem wasser  #h


----------



## Heiko112 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Moin 
hab da gestern auf der Boot auch schöne Motoren gesehen.
Hätte ich mir den ganzen Tag ansehn können die dinger.
grrrrrrr:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Rute=Krumm (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Ich denke mal wen wir sowas an unser Boot
hängen würden könnten wir die Fische von unten
einfach pflücken   |jump:


----------



## Heiko112 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

Einfach nicht vom gas gehen, dann bleibt das ding schon oben.

Aber im Hafen dann gut festmachen :vik::vik:


----------



## Rute=Krumm (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: welchen bootsmotor für die maas ??*

ja aber irgendwan muss man ja mal nachtanken  :m |muahah:


----------

